# How do you cut costs?



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a "home engineer" lol. I took Diffy-Q so I could change diapers. 

So anyway I am no expert but have been paying attention a lot more the last few years. What we figured out is that we can actually save money better than we initially expected because for one thing we ratcheted way down on the taxes. The kids' tax credits, the exemptions, and all - thank you everyone!

I'm only going to mention one thing at the outset here, but it is something that appalls me: meat prices. My husband's favorite is Rib Eye. I always watch that, but almost never buy it. In the last year the lowest I ever saw it was $6.99 and the highest I think $16.99 or even higher at the Fresh Angus counter. Lamb, forget about that too. Halibut - oh sure, $20 a pound or something absurd like that. So that brings us to turkey. Turkey is our salvation. We passed by the freezer section one day when they were clearing out the stock for a new big shipment. $.69 a pound. We came out of that store with over 50 lbs. of turkey. Which cost us less than three Angus steaks! We have a freezer so when we see something like that we pounce. That's how we save money on meat.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I don't pay as much attention as I used to, but basically we have always lived pretty simply.

Try to just be really practical. Think in terms of needs, not wants. 

For just one idea, how about making water your main beverage?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Water as the only beverage is great, and not that expensive, environmentally unfriendly bottled stuff. Try doing vegan dishes every other day to lower your meat expenses. I plan meals around the sales at our grocery store. Planning helps because it cuts back on waste, don't buy anything unless you know exactly what you will need it for.

I make most of our cleaning supplies, this is cheaper and healthier. Many of our clothes are second hand as is our furniture. I make as few trips to the store as possible, each time you go you will impulsively buy some things.


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

For the adults, water. For the children we need milk and juices in their diet. An occasional generic diet soda for hubby. 

We drive the truck in and do bulk shopping at a membership store and find that some things are WAY cheaper, and some are not. The biggest difference I see is in spices! You can get huge cannisters of spices for what one little bottle costs at a regular grocery store. It depends on what spice we're looking at but we're talking 300% more in the grocery store by equivalent weight. We see husband-wife teams communicating by cell phone at different stores to get the cheapest over-all cart. That's hard core.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

You can grow many herbs in your own kitchen. We also have a small garden and some berry bushes.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, we did some hardcore saving when we were younger. We bought a small home (1500 sq. ft.) and just gradually fixed it up. We drove one car (shared it) for 8 years. We homeschool (saved money on lots of things that way). We often spent vacation time at home.

Really, try to think of what you really want to spend money on, and not just what society tells you you should spend money on. Have your own priorities.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We grow lots of veges, herbs, fruits, cook from scratch and eat simply, eat what's eat in season, use baking soda and white vinegar for 90% of the cleaning, buy good quality second hand items for the home... I thinking items that depreciate in value quickly...like cars, washing machines, etc, entertain at home or do free/cheap activities.

AND with all the money we save...we buy a nice steak! We still have a few luxuries..but do try to save as much as we can..where we can.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Quit smoking (major money saver)

Quit cable (Internet and Netflix would suit me just fine if I could just get the wife on board. Damn Game of Thrones!)

Quit buying music (I'm a music junkie and iTunes was killing me Spotify at $10.00 a month is a saving grace.)

That right there is about $220.00 per month for me.

Stop/cut down eating/drinking out (can't quantify it but it's a no-brainer)


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Tips that helped me

- Keeping a price book
- Bulk cooking and freezing when items were on sale.
- Next to no cleaning or toiletry products. Vinegar for cleaning. Soap and cheap shampoo for washing.


----------



## TiredFamilyGuy (Jan 18, 2014)

Obvious stuff: You can't budget until you know where it goes. It doesn't all go where you think it goes. I'm afraid it's down to making a list of what you *think*, then matching it up against a year of what you *do*. 

Things that worked for me: 
-Grow your own. 
-Insurance always ratchets up if you stay put - so don't. 
-Take a look at utility deals: can you save money by combining or going for a different tarrif?
-Buy presents for people in advance. The right thing, ordered in time, works better than something showy because you had to get it last minute. 
-If in a city, get on your bike for the commute [not possible for everyone, but if possible, give it a go]
-Make home Movie Nite an occasion and save yourself the overpriced dogs/tickets&soda at the multiplex.

.... man, there is reams of this kind of stuff. All of it is true. All of it requires effort .... but not much effort and you can save by doing it. When to put in the effort? My rule of thumb is, I won't spend time on saving if what I save means I work at less than minimum wage to do it. Oh yes, one more:

-Trying out all the supermarket own brand beers then picking the one that tasted best. Turned out it was about half the price of my previous premium brand beer. Crisp and tasty. Think, I'm going to have one right now.


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

tacoma said:


> Quit smoking (major money saver)


Cigarettes and booze are a pox on the poor. Look how heavily they are taxed!! 

Cigarettes are about nine dollars a pack here. Beer is maybe five bucks for a six pack. 

It's pretty easy to see fifteen, twenty bucks a day or even much more if you are drinking in bars and smoking more than a pack a day. On the order of $500 or $600 a month.


----------



## TiredFamilyGuy (Jan 18, 2014)

What you save by quitting **** is your life. Worth more than money. A longer healthier life. Not a shorter one with last miserable years like my chain smoking uncle.

Booze in small amounts has health benefits. Smoking, none. Devilishly hard to quit though. My brother in law succeeded in cutting back by vaping - cheaper too.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Check your telephone company. Many times, with a little persistence, you can drop long distance and lower your bill immensely. Buy a long distance card with minutes on it and use that for the long distance calls. 

Beans are a good source of protein and they are inexpensive. They can be used to make many things. Ham can be purchased at reasonable prices, and used to make ham and bean soup. 

It doesn't pay to make your own bread, unless you have plenty of time and go through a bunch of it. It's likely not worth the effort. I've tried. 

Farmer's markets will have great deals on veggies, and if you can can things, it will help cut costs and help the local farmers. This is important to your diet as well, since they will have the best veggies for you. 

The same can be done with jellies, jams, and fruit. This is a fairly large undertaking and not for everyone, but worth the effort, after the cost of the jars lids and pots. You will have to price those yourself.

You can get an antenna for television. I don't know if the federal government still offers a twenty dollar discount on them or not. You can get the major channels and keep yourselves busy with other activities like reading, playing or working outside or some other hobby. It's better for you anyway.

Some folks in my area have gotten together with friends and purchased a whole cow or pig and shared in the cost of butchering and wrapping. It can be difficult, since some like more steaks and some more roasts and some more ground beef. You can look for a used freezer to keep the meat for long periods. I believe the butcher will wrap them properly for an extra fee, if you tell him you want to freeze the meat. Check with him. 

You can learn what a walnut tree looks like and find them in the woods and get walnuts toward the fall. These are delicious and very healthy nuts. They are quite good for you. 

Make sure lights are turned off in rooms not being used. Do not leave chargers plugged in if nothing is being charged. 

Only use cell phones with cards you can purchase for minutes. Do not use smart phones. Only use cell phones as an emergency or absolute necessity. 

RedBox has one dollar movies, as long as you take them back on time. Popcorn is cheap, and you can make it yourself and add some spices and dehydrated cheeses or something to add a bit of flavor.

Tea is fairly cheap and you can make iced tea when it is hot outside. I don't recommend Kool-Aid, as a steady diet. It uses a lot of sugar and sugar is not cheap. However, if you buy sugar, be sure to get pure cane sugar. There are some that are beet sugars and they are not as sweet. The savings you get at purchase will not be realised when you use it. You will go through more to get the same taste. 

Wal-Mart has some of the best prices on groceries. Careful what you purchase, though. 

Some couponing is good and you can get into it so deeply, it will consume your free time. Sometimes, it's not worth the effort.

Cereal, many times, is cheaper at a drug store, than at the grocery store. There are many things at those stores that are cheaper and you will have to check it out to see. I believe another is dairy. I am not certain, though.

If you can find dollar stores, you can get toiletries and cleaning products fairly inexpensively. You can get shaving needs pretty cheaply, too. You will have to learn which brand you like and go on the days they put them out on the shelves. The best usually go on the first or second day. 

Hope this helps a little. Take care.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Two words; tax return


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Insurance is one where people can save and should make a point of shopping for quotes every couple of years. Year one you always get a good rate to get you as a customer yet three years later the rates have suddenly become quite high. It pays to check. Auto deductibles are also a good way to save on premiums. Instead of a 500 deduct, go with a 1000 the rates are much cheaper.

You roll the dice a little but like with my insurance if I didn’t have an accident in two years I saved more than the deductible so I was money ahead no matter what. The biggest money pit for people are new cars they take such a hit the first couple of years on depreciation. Buying used and driving it a long time is your best route and try saving till you can buy a car as opposed to financing cars or boats etc. It makes you rethink how much car or toy you need when your looking at writing a big check as opposed to what the monthly payment is. 

As others said if you have any true butcher shops around, buying a whole or half a beef or pig you can save a great deal, your cost per pound is way cheaper than a grocery store. Most full service butcher shops will also have poultry and you can save some money but also get a much better quality product than the supermarket poultry. Having a freezer full will also save you trips to grocery stores. You always buy more than you need once in a store so limiting trips will help save money.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

We shared a clunker while saving to pay cash for cars. When we had saved enough we were able to find zero percent interest so we kept the cash in our account. 

So far our 7-month old has hardly had any expenses at all. We had to use preemie diapers for the first month or so but then we had a about 2 months worth from baby shower. After that I invested in cloth diapers and we only use disposables at night and when we are gone all day.

I also make my own baby food from the food we eat. I think if more parents knew how easy it is to make it, many more would do it. Unless something happens to me I will breastfeed and pump for at least 18 months and will continue to pump and freeze. I know I was abundantly blessed with the quantity of my flow so I use it for cooking also. My daughter has had only one cold, and when she did I used breastmilk for her stuffy nose instead of the drops the pedi suggested.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I used cloth diapers, too, committed. I loved that. I even bought a book about 15 years back that talked all about cloth diapers, called Diaper Changes. Probably on my shelves somewhere . . .

So you cook with your breastmilk? Wow! I was never able to pump much. I think I got an ounce one time. Definitely not enough to cook with. 

I remember reading once that early human mothers just chewed up food and put some of it into their baby's mouth. The original baby food, lol.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

jld said:


> I used cloth diapers, too, committed. I loved that. I even bought a book about 15 years back that talked all about cloth diapers, called Diaper Changes. Probably on my shelves somewhere . . .
> 
> So you cook with your breastmilk? Wow! I was never able to pump much. I think I got an ounce one time. Definitely not enough to cook with.
> 
> I remember reading once that early human mothers just chewed up food and put some of it into their baby's mouth. The original baby food, lol.


Jld I pump before I nurse most times and get about 4 oz total from both sides and freeze it. I took Fenugreek at first but that led to me making too much milk. I do use a hospital type double pump which makes it easy. I end up using most of the frozen for cooking because I nurse more than bottle feed.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

Our biggest expense used to be eating out, we did it several times a week at $30-40 each time it was brutal on the bank account. Now its once a week MAX and it must be under $20 for two people. It can be tough but groupon allows us to go to some nice places and the other times we stick to place that feel like dining out but really arent, such as 5 Guys, chipotle, panera, all places with great food but by avoiding the eat in tax, not paying a tip and drinking water instead of soda you can keep it cheap.

The other is gift giving. Cut out stupid holidays like "sweetest day" or any other made up holidays. Stick to the basics, anniversary, birthday, Christmas, valentines day and focus on homemade cards and gifts or favors. We have also learned to re-gift items, we get SOOO MANY JUNK GIFTS every year for Christmas, candles, lotions, mugs, just stupid trinkets that we dont need. Soon as you get home write who, when and where it came from, then next year when youre looking for gifts open up the gift closet and do all of your shopping at home  gifts should be re-gifted to opposite sides of the family to avoid upsetting someone. Also, my wife and i do a lot of shopping in the off season, you can find fun gifts and dirt cheap prices, store them in a closet with a name of who they are for and come Christmas time your shopping is already done and you spend almost no money doing it!

Cut coupons is a obvious one.
We only drink alcohol at home, cheap and safe!
Always visit the clearance aisle at the grocery store.
Drive fuel efficient cars.
Take stay-cations, camp in the back yard, visit a local beach at a lake vs going to the ocean.
if you go on vacation drive instead of fly.


----------



## Rev. Clonn (Nov 11, 2013)

library.....
movies books software, it keeps down time busy. With homeschooling the kids we put in requests for the things we want to get and then go in once a week and pick up the things that came in. we also look around while we are there to see if there is anything else we want. The day and time we go is based on the times they have kids activities so its a twofer, we get books for school and entertainment both at the library and from what we bring home, for just the fuel to go there.

When the local markets have sales we stock up, here in vegas there are ethnic markets. I just got 8 pounds of tomatoes for a buck, 5 avocados for a buck, 30 cents a pound for cabbage, chicken breasts for 1.89 a pound, and round steak for 2.19 a pound. the freezer is packed, and with the stuff from our garden we are eating a salad at nearly every meal. want a Cesar salad with your corn flakes?

one more. case lot sales, twice a year we stock up on canned beans and veggies, spagettios and stew, chili and all that stuff for about half price by buying the whole case and storing it. you just need to figure out how much you will use in the 6 months or year until it goes on sale again.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Eating out is very expensive, especially if you have an alcoholic beverage (it can be a third to half the entire bill!). Water often suffices, but coffee or tea is fine especially if we need a boost to do more errands. We do enjoy going out for lunch or dinner, but usually try to plan it so we go home right afterwards and enjoy a drink there - and that usually leads to other pleasures, which are better than an expensive movie out!


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I cut costs in food by not eating out and doing some strict meal planning. I also avoid wasting food by buying what I specifically need every few days. I don't buy in bulk unless I know how I am going to fit the items in my menu. I also have cut carbs...which gets me less hungry and I feel more satiated after eating more veggies and organic proteins. It sucks because beef prices are skyrocketing due to "shortages".

Basically, it comes down to strict budgeting...taking your check and dividing it up into how much you will budget for bills and necessities without going over what you budgeted. Extra stuff like entertainment and whatnot should have a monthly cap...once it's used up...it's gone until next month.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Never go grocery shopping hungry. That's got to be the best advice anywhere.

Cook meals that can be frozen. Freeze them in one or two serving containers. then a family member will not need to buy lunch out.


----------



## moonstone999 (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out this website:
Frugal Living - Save Money And Get Out Of Debt - Living on a Dime
I purchased the books and I've used them forever to help with budgeting and cutting back.

Rules my husband and I have:
-Going out to dinner is reserved for an extreme special occasion
-No more crappy store bought gifts just for the sake of giving a gift. For Mother's Day my hubby and daughter gave me a bottle of my favorite wine, a nice quarter-wheel of cheese, a bar of chocolate, and the promise I could take a bath in peace and quiet. Best day ever!
-Always clip coupons and compare prices on everything.
-Drop cable, get Roku boxes.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love to cook and make a lot of homemade soups. I also use eggs a lot. So much so I raise chickens. They are high in protein and low in fat. I make a lot of quiche. I do like to buy organic everything, pricey but healthy. Meat doesn't need to be had at every meal. My family likes homemade Mac and cheese, for example. The most key element when in a pinch, don't buy soda or juices, water is the most healthy drink....and free!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I certainly consider myself a 'saver," so i guess it depends on what kind of cost cutting one is talking about.

I never was one for sweating the little things, so to speak. I know a middle class couple who attended a local meeting at the electric company because they got a four-pack of free light bulbs.; that's not me. 

I seem to enjoy the little things in life rather than the big ones, so I suppose that is a cost cutter within itself. I don't have a boat, camper, expensive vehicles, nor am I a vacation person. My carpet will probably disintegrate before I buy a new one. I have a washer-dryer in the basement that has been exposed to some moisture and is actually rusty on top, but it still works as well as a new one, so I will keep it until it collapses. 

I know some people that can walk in a store with the intent to buy a couple of items and come out with a cart full, but that's not me.

I consider myself a middle of the road person. When it come to clothes, for example, I'm neither a yard-sale or Macy's person; I'm a Wal-Mart guy.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband and I live on a very small income, and we make it work. 

We do so by:

- Rarely going out to eat. Home cooked meals are a lot cheaper(and healthier) than going out. If we do go out to eat, we use a gift card and/or a coupon. I also make larger dinners to have left overs that can be eaten the next day for lunch and make my son's baby food. 

- Not having cable. We share a Netflix account with my in-laws, so we split the cost on that, too. You can set up 'profiles' on Netflix, so each person has their own section. We also just have an antenna(cost us $10) for regular tv channels.

- Printing out coupons/cutting coupons for what you need at the store and buying non-brand name items. Typically the non-brand name item is the same as the brand name, but in different packaging. I buy equate brand face lotion instead of Olay. 

- Shopping at the farmers market. There is a farmers market down the street from me where I get all of our fruits, veggies, etc. for super cheap. I can get an overflowing basket full for about $15 to $20. It's really nice. 

- Being smart about drinks. We only buy milk and 100% juice(store brand), then have a Brita filter for water. Much cheaper than buying water bottles or other things for water. Also only have alcohol at home, vs buying a very expensive glass at a restaurant/bar. 

- Buying used. Many things can be bought used and save a lot of money. I shop the second hand store for my son's clothing and many of his toys. I can buy 4 different outfits for the price of one at a department store. Also bought an outdoor climber/play set for my son for over 50% off of what it would cost at the store. A used car is also much better since a new car will depreciate big time just driving off the lot. 

- Doing free things for entertainment. Having a good time doesn't have to cost money. We take our son to the beach, park, library, splash pad, movie in the park, nature center, and so on, all of which are free. My husband and I enjoy hiking. 

- Shopping at the dollar store. There are a lot of great things that you can buy there that can save a lot of money. I always bought my pregnancy tests there vs spending about 6 bucks for one at the store. Last month I bought tape and a pack of permanent markers there for moving. Once we move, I'll go there to buy the shower curtain, curtain rings, and a few other things for our new place.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I live in a fairly small place, so I take my trash to the dump.

That saves me about $50 a month.


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

Get rid of cable
Get rid of home phone
Use vinegar to clean with
Run all of your errands on the same day to save on gas
Shop thrift stores or do a clothing swap
Utilize Freecycle and Craig's list
Drink water only when you go out to eat
Wear your clothes more than once before washing them


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

When I first got divorced I have to cut my expenses and quick. A couple of areas that were quick wins were fast food lunches at work, getting rid of my truck and books. 

Rather than buying a coffee on the way into work, fast food for lunch and a coffee on the way back into the office I started brown bagging it and drinking the coffee at the office. Probably saved at least $50 a week. 

Before the divorce we had a Sunday family tradition of going to one of those big box bookstores and buying each of us a paperback (4 paperbacks at around $10 a piece). After the divorce I started taking the kids to the library. We could get more than one book and saved another $40 a week. 

The third big savings for me was selling my 4X4 pickup truck and buying a hatchback. Went from over $100 a week for gas to arount $60 every week and a half. 

I think like someone already said the key is differentiating between needs and wants. By all means you should spend your money on the things you need. Often times though we're tempted to spend on things we think we want that will end up sitting in a garage or closet rarely if ever used. If you can avoid those temptations you will be better off.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> *Well, I don't pay as much attention as I used to, but basically we have always lived pretty simply.
> 
> Try to just be really practical. Think in terms of needs, not wants.
> 
> For just one idea, how about making water your main beverage?*


JLD , we think so much ALIKE !! 

It's a rule of ours, when we eat out..WATER ONLY...we don't feel we are missing anything. Unless we get something special like a Milk Shake.. we did let the kids get Homemade Root Beer at a brewery once...that was the most expensive eating out meal we ever had. 

Here is an old thread -that might give further ideas 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financial-problems-marriage/38237-living-penny.html

Copying & pasting my post....



> Here is some of my advice I gave on another thread in here months ago:
> 
> We are admittably cheap- or the nicer term is "frugal". I used to own a book called the "Tightwad Gazette"  The Complete Tightwad Gazette Books Yeah, much of those things were a way of life for us, especially when he had his 1st job. I used cloth diapers on my 1st 3 kids & I hung them on the clothes line too! (in the country, no neighbors). We have always had a nice stash for emergencies. Never had a fight about $$. We refuse to pay interest on anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ61 (Feb 24, 2014)

If wants and needs are separated then cost cutting at the grocery can be effective.

Here is what works for me.

I try to cook and eat healthy, so I tend to stay away from processed foods and eat mostly home cooked meals.

No sodas.
No potato chips 
No overpriced fancy meats
No canned of boxed juices, I only use fresh fruit.


I also try to avoid " package deals " and " bundles" on my phone bills, both landline and mobile.
Same thing with cable and internet providers.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Go to a third world country for a while to live and work.
Come home.
Live as you did in the third world country (and how millions of other people live.) 
Of course you won't succeed, but your expenses will be a lot lower.
You will also look at things like the clean water coming out of your tap, and think, wow!
Chances are you will use a lot less of everything, and realize things like how your house doesn't need to be vacuumed every day, you don't really need a shower every day, and your clothes don't need to be put in the wash after just one wearing. 
You might also go shoe shopping and decide the $2 plastic sandals are just fine.


----------



## Pinkpetal (Jan 2, 2014)

Here in Australia electricity can be very expensive. One of the ways we save is by running the dishwasher or washing machine in off peak times (ie after 10pm) by using the time delay feature. That can take costs from 48c per kilowatt down to 12c. 
Luckily where I live on the east coast we rarely need to use the clothes dryer.


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't watch TV, do my own beauty things like waxing and cutting hair at home. 
We eat out 1 a month. I only drink out when it is $3.50 a martini.


----------



## guyready4change (May 27, 2013)

For my wife and I we found that planting a garden last year saved us a ton of money on veggies. We expanded it this year and tried to focus on the veggies that tend to be extra expensive at the store. We have a variety of lettuce, squash, peppers, tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, herbs, and way way too much basil (for pesto; it seemed like a good idea at the time). It does cost a few dollars per organic start, but add water and let nature do the rest. I am even super lazy about weeding, but we still get big harvests. Even though it cost probably about $50-$60 we found that we save that much and more. Just in lettuce we figured that we ate 2 containers, or bags, a week minimum. That is really only 4 side salads a person per week. At $2-$4 a bag (if you dont want iceburg) we were saving $16-$24 a month just in lettuce cost. Last year were able to harvest it for almost 4 months. We litterally save $100's when you add up the fancy veggies I would never fork over $4+ dollars a pound for. 

This year we are getting ready to do a meat box from a local butcher, or ranch. We held off because we always felt it was expensive at several hundred for half a beef. But if you calculate the weight of meat (cut and wrapped weight not hanging weight) you get the price at about $3.30 a pound (locally here in rural Oregon). $3.30 is about on par for ground beef, but that is the price you pay for all of it steaks and roasts included. Plus it is grass fed organic, which really does taste better, and ultimately it should cut down on trips to the grocery store. That is a little sad since I love eyeballing the butcher block and picking out my over-priced / over-sized steak for the evening.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Pinkpetal said:


> Here in Australia electricity can be very expensive. One of the ways we save is by running the dishwasher or washing machine in off peak times (ie after 10pm) by using the time delay feature. That can take costs from 48c per kilowatt down to 12c.
> Luckily where I live on the east coast we rarely need to use the clothes dryer.


No dishwasher here. We find that just an inch or two of sudsy water in a wash basin is sufficient to clean a day's dishes. I rinse them off after washing, but in cold water. 

No clothes dryer either, and live in New Hampshire, not noted for being warm/sunny year round. Clothes dry within a day on drying racks in the house. Even in summer I dry them inside because of pollen allergies, no need to get pollen on clean clothes. For comforters we take them in a bundle to the Laundromat, but don't wash these until/unless they need it, typically every few months. Sometimes will do the lighter ones in our apartment-sized washer, and let them air dry over a couple days. Except for undies and socks, we wear things a couple times before washing if they pass the smell test and are not stained/soiled. 

Also save money/time by cooking from one meal for the next. Just as easy to make a double batch of rice and to re-heat in the microwave, or make extra pancakes/French toast, or to make two loaves of bread instead of one (and freeze one.)

No a/c needed here. I think that must save a lot of KWh, also no TV/game system. Saves a lot in KWh also produces healthy kids, maybe less medical expense down the road all around?

I'm getting someone to come in and do an energy efficiency eval on our heating for winter, even though we rent there are a few areas that could be improved (maybe wrapping water heater if not done properly or at all, insulating under some stairways, door to attic, and where the squirrels have burrowed through making tunnels through the insulation in the attic. I will stop where the cost will exceed the savings. Even if I only stay in this place one more winter, I'll save someone else a bundle on down the road (and spare our state from handing out extra heating/fuel assistance as is usually the case in these drafty low rent places with apathetic landlords...)


----------



## Pinkpetal (Jan 2, 2014)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> No dishwasher here. We find that just an inch or two of sudsy water in a wash basin is sufficient to clean a day's dishes. I rinse them off after washing, but in cold water.
> 
> No clothes dryer either, and live in New Hampshire, not noted for being warm/sunny year round. Clothes dry within a day on drying racks in the house. Even in summer I dry them inside because of pollen allergies, no need to get pollen on clean clothes. For comforters we take them in a bundle to the Laundromat, but don't wash these until/unless they need it, typically every few months. Sometimes will do the lighter ones in our apartment-sized washer, and let them air dry over a couple days. Except for undies and socks, we wear things a couple times before washing if they pass the smell test and are not stained/soiled.
> 
> ...



You make some very worthwhile points towards saving Homemaker


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Pinkpetal said:


> You make some very worthwhile points towards saving Homemaker


It's always a time vs. savings tradeoff if you have work available. But it's good to develop low cost habits that can save a lot of money over the long run. I like to know exactly how little I can live on, and to know that it's not a depravation, it's just normal. 

Don't forget, this is saving after-tax money. Depending on your tax bracket you can add that percentage to whatever you're saving.

Plus even if it's a small habit or change that saves a quarter a day, you're talking $1000 over ten years. 

If you have 10 of these habits or changes then you've got 10 times that. Plus interest earned or fun had. 

If you teach these life style habits to your children, it's money they will never have to earn or cash in their pockets/accounts otherwise.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> A lot of good, sensible ideas here. And nothing that seems unhealthy or miserly.
> 
> 
> The worst cheapskates I ever saw were a family on some cable show who *no longer bought toilet paper.*
> ...


:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Found the video:

TLC's Extreme Cheapskates family of four who stick to $1,000 monthly budget | Mail Online

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olWArpqK3F0


Crazy.
Who would have thought that you make a TV series out of this.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The other day I spent a few minutes cutting the crotches out of old undies, threw the crotches away, the undies are now rags.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

intheory said:


> Thanks, im_tam, the youtube one was the one I was referring to.
> 
> Did you catch the stained rags I described? You can hear the mom saying "it's okay, it's clean"


I saw that episode too. The wife also bought expired food to make for dinner.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

intheory said:


> I've done that.
> 
> I use the little squares of old undies (minus the crotches), to polish shoes with. They are just the right size and texture.


I use my old wool socks for that, and panty hose/nylons that have run. Nylons give a really good shine.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

intheory said:


> Yeah. You're a hop, skip and a jump from turning into a hoarder at that point.
> 
> I think that some people get a real scare from being in debt. Not a healthy scare that motivates them to be more sensible with their money. Instead, they develop a type of paranoia about spending any money.
> 
> Moderation in all things.


My boyfriend's family was like that. But I think as children they experienced some extreme poverty. For them, everything was always about money. It did make them paranoid about the rest of the world. In the end, I had to accept their view of the world and understand that in many cases it is a valid one.

Without money there is often no power, and I mean just ordinary power that people should have: clean water, safe apartments that are to code, ability to take time off of work to file police reports or go to court as court is held only during the day...ability to get to court...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

intheory said:


> A lot of good, sensible ideas here. And nothing that seems unhealthy or miserly.
> 
> 
> The worst cheapskates I ever saw were a family on some cable show who *no longer bought toilet paper.*
> ...


Actually this is done by non-cheapskate families (Not mine! Just want to put that for the record). It's a subset of recycling. On the mothering.com forum, which emphasizes natural living, there are a lot of hippie/granola type families. Some of them use what's called "family cloth". Instead of paper toilet paper, they use squares of cloth, which they use to wipe themselves. The cloths are washed and reused. It's supposed to be similar to the concept of a cloth diaper, but I honestly can't bring myself to use family cloth. I know, first world problems.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

intheory said:


> Yeah. You're a hop, skip and a jump from turning into a hoarder at that point.
> 
> I think that some people get a real scare from being in debt. Not a healthy scare that motivates them to be more sensible with their money. Instead, they develop a type of paranoia about spending any money.
> 
> Moderation in all things.


Moderation in all things is a good philosophy. I'm amazed by the people on those extreme couponing shows. It's a form of organized hoarding. Who needs 30 bottles of shampoo? Are they expecting a major shampoo emergency?


----------

